# WarIII



## OutFishHim (Jan 10, 2010)

Now that we are done with Chehaw (almost), who is planning on attending WAR?

And stop by this thread and mention what food you plan on contributing for the community lunch.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=469081


I can't wait!


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jan 10, 2010)

me me me me me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2010)

I plan on attending.


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2010)

i might give it a shot...


ill see what ma is gunna cook....you don't want me to cook.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 10, 2010)

I should be there... i will figure out food later...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I should be there... i will figure out food later...



Your hay bale, or mine?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Your hay bale, or mine?



I don't remember there being any haybales down there!  Maybe someone will feel sorry for me and bring one.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I don't remember there being any haybales down there!  Maybe someone will feel sorry for me and bring one.



Where's the "2 steps ahead of you" smiley?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 10, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Where's the "2 steps ahead of you" smiley?



Should I bring the tarp?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Should I bring the tarp?



Make sure it's large enough to sleep two.


----------



## Murphy (Jan 10, 2010)

Somebody has to bring a tent and Velvet rope for the "Official Quack Coozie On Tour" Stop  

(Please no flash photography)


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2010)

Murphy said:


> Somebody has to bring a tent and Velvet rope for the "Official Quack Coozie On Tour" Stop
> 
> (Please no flash photography)



        good one!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Should I bring the tarp?


 
Don't run over your tent with your truck this time. Tent poles are fragile you know..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 10, 2010)

Where's it gonna be and when?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 10, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Should I bring the tarp?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Make sure it's large enough to sleep two.



Yes and I already have. I figure once matty light is passed out we can each have our picture taken with him! Kinda like santa!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok, after reading this, I will be doing no more ground sleeping under a tarp. 


http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4490629&postcount=5


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok, after reading this, I will be doing no more ground sleeping under a tarp.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4490629&postcount=5



Yet the rattlesnakes don't bother you..


----------



## Strych9 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll be there!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm excited


----------



## pbradley (Jan 11, 2010)

I think I'll skip this one.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 11, 2010)

I sure hope to be there! I hated to miss Chehaw. I haven't even looked at any of the pictures,yet.I'm waitin' for the pain to subside some.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 12, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I think I'll skip this one.



Yeah, right..


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 12, 2010)

I still want someone to step up and try and beat me at eating the most little debbies in 5 minutes.

Any Takers?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 12, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I still want someone to step up and try and beat me at eating the most little debbies in 5 minutes.
> 
> Any Takers?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Yeah, right..


 
Someone else pulled that stunt at the DOG... Surely Mr. Mormon wannabe doesn't want to fall into that catagory..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 13, 2010)

So I heard there was going to be Jello wrestling...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 13, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I still want someone to step up and try and beat me at eating the most little debbies in 5 minutes.
> 
> Any Takers?



I nominate Pigmy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So I heard there was going to be Jello wrestling...


 
JD is in charge of that event.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 13, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I still want someone to step up and try and beat me at eating the most little debbies in 5 minutes.
> 
> Any Takers?





Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I nominate Pigmy.



I am in for 1st Place


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So I heard there was going to be Jello wrestling...



...and I just got my silk speedo back from the cleaners


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2010)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> ...and I just got my silk speedo back from the cleaners


 
I hope it's not the one with the holes worn in it that you wore to the Howard Hill shoot...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 13, 2010)

sure hope I can make it...maybe the coozie would like an aerial view of the campgrounds...I'll bring the cannon!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 21, 2010)

Only 6 weeks away!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 21, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I still want someone to step up and try and beat me at eating the most little debbies in 5 minutes.
> 
> Any Takers?





Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I nominate Pigmy.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am in for 1st Place



Ok tripod, but do you know what the rules are?

It is a timed contest. Whoever can eat 2 boxes of zebra cakes and chug a 22oz PBR first wins!! You still game?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 21, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Ok tripod, but do you know what the rules are?
> 
> It is a timed contest. Whoever can eat 2 boxes of zebra cakes and chug a 22oz PBR first wins!! You still game?



It'll have to be a 22oz Capri Sun.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 21, 2010)

If'n I can get all my gear packed on the bike, I'll be there..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 21, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> If'n I can get all my gear packed on the bike, I'll be there..



And you know there are plenty of us close by, if you need need help totin' stuff down.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I still want someone to step up and try and beat me at eating the most little debbies in 5 minutes.
> 
> Any Takers?



I will be there but am on a new diet so should probly run far away from the little debbies


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I think I'll skip this one.


 
like you are gonna let the wives go to the party without you.... yee haw...

Oh, I'll be there... may try to talk my son & grandson into coming along.. 
As long as there are not any mud holes for them to bathe in..


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 22, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> like you are gonna let the wives go to the party without you.... yee haw...
> 
> Oh, I'll be there... may try to talk my son & grandson into coming along..
> As long as there are not any mud holes for them to bathe in..



I made a new one during deer season just in case!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I think I'll skip this one.



Sweet King Philip, you must come to WAR your 3 loving wives will be in attendance and might need to be taken in hand and spanked if we brought reproach upon thy good name whilst tho has been gone!!!! Me first!!!!!! I'm pretty sure I've been bad...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 22, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Sweet King Philip, you must come to WAR your 3 loving wives will be in attendance and might need to be taken in hand and spanked if we brought reproach upon thy good name whilst tho has been gone!!!! Me first!!!!!! I'm pretty sure I've been bad...



Oh I can attest to that!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 22, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I made a new one during deer season just in case!!


 I had to wash his jeans & sneakers 3 times to get them clean, but it was sure worth it.... 
to see that city boy wallering in the mud....


boneboy96 said:


> Oh I can attest to that!


 
But she's always that way....


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 22, 2010)

But she's always that way....[/QUOTE]
Wander, now don't start that tattletelling..........you might get a spanking yourself!!!!!!!!
Bob, was you alooking??????????


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 23, 2010)

Since this will be my first WAR, What kind of stuff do people usually bring for the trading blanket? What type door prizes are usually donated ? And don't tell me I need to donate my best rifle and hunting dog as door prizes.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jan 23, 2010)

Gotta see whats going on during that weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Since this will be my first WAR, What kind of stuff do people usually bring for the trading blanket? What type door prizes are usually donated ? And don't tell me I need to donate my best rifle and hunting dog as door prizes.


 
Absolutely not. That would be stupid. Those kind of items are saved for the tradin blanket....


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 23, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Since this will be my first WAR, What kind of stuff do people usually bring for the trading blanket? What type door prizes are usually donated ? And don't tell me I need to donate my best rifle and hunting dog as door prizes.



Well, last year I put a 130 class 8 pt rack and a bag of brunswick stew on the blanket, and walked away with some pretty good loot!   And I traded a rock for a flint steel fire starting kit! Traded a WWII book for a 20 spot and some music of all the oysters I could eat! 

WAR IS TOO COOL!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 23, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> But she's always that way....


Wander, now don't start that tattletelling..........you might get a spanking yourself!!!!!!!!
Bob, was you alooking??????????[/QUOTE]

HUH?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 25, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Wander, now don't start that tattletelling..........you might get a spanking yourself!!!!!!!!
> Bob, was you alooking??????????



HUH?    [/QUOTE]

Bob, don't you me!!!!!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 25, 2010)

I cant believe I wont be there...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 25, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I cant believe I wont be there...



Say it isn't so!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 26, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Say it isn't so!



Im gonna be IN a wedding...


----------



## shawn mills (Jan 26, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Im gonna be IN a wedding...


They aint gettin married the whole weekend are they????? You better get to war at some point!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 26, 2010)

shawn mills said:


> They aint gettin married the whole weekend are they????? You better get to war at some point!


Friday is the rehearsal dinner, Saturday wedding, Sunday well.....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 26, 2010)

just remember, we do weddings at WAR also!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 26, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Friday is the rehearsal dinner, Saturday wedding, Sunday well.....


 
Is for recovering from the open bar at the reception....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 26, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> just remember, we do weddings at WAR also!



I know!!! I just dont think there down for that...


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 26, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I know!!! I just dont think there down for that...


You don't HAVE to go to all of the reception.....leave out then head to WAR!!!!!!
or stop the whining like a little crybabygirlieman!!!!! Hi Wandergirl!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 26, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> You don't HAVE to go to all of the reception.....leave out then head to WAR!!!!!!
> or stop the whining like a little crybabygirlieman!!!!! Hi Wandergirl!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Heathersweetie!!!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey TNGirlie.......


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 26, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Hi Heathersweetie!!!!



Hi Tomisweetie!



southwoodshunter said:


> Hey TNGirlie.......



Hi Wandasweetie!



Looks like BassBaby went on home...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 26, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> just remember, we do weddings at WAR also!





That`s right! Do I need to bring my Bible, pistol, and blades?  I can get whoever needs gittin` hitched, hitched.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2010)

Are ugly hillbillies from neighboring states welcome at this shindig? I might try to make it down.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 27, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> Are ugly hillbillies from neighboring states welcome at this shindig? I might try to make it down.



All are welcome,  there are quite few campfire to pull a chair up too!

even for a hillbilly from NC 

They keep let me show up.


----------



## skiff23 (Jan 28, 2010)

Where is WAR gonna be ? Date and place please, inquiring minds want to know. I wouldn't mind coming if i can get away that weekend. I would like to meet a few folks.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 28, 2010)

skiff23 said:


> Where is WAR gonna be ? Date and place please, inquiring minds want to know. I wouldn't mind coming if i can get away that weekend. I would like to meet a few folks.



Here ya go:http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=461401


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2010)

Well DANG!!  Can't make it this year, man I hate to miss seeing all my buds and budettes.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well DANG!!  Can't make it this year, man I hate to miss seeing all my buds and budettes.


Say it ain't SO Quack!!!!!! I was gonna surprise you by your truck again!!!! Now that's just the long and short of it!!!!!
can I ask why you ain't a coming to have fun with the rest of us????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Say it ain't SO Quack!!!!!! I was gonna surprise you by your truck again!!!! Now that's just the long and short of it!!!!!
> can I ask why you ain't a coming to have fun with the rest of us????



Trying to rearrange schedule.  Now that I know you'll be there I'll try extra hard to make it!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well DANG!!  Can't make it this year, man I hate to miss seeing all my buds and budettes.



I am bring courtney


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am bring courtney



I'll be there if I have to quit my job!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be there if I have to quit my job!!



Thats the spirit


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2010)

This sounds fun.  I am excited and tingly.


----------

